# Community Employment Rate cut by €12



## pudds (5 Jan 2010)

Not sure if it's been already posted, but just learned today official release from Fas, for instance, that the standard (singe) rate of €228 has been cut by €12 to €216 (round figures)

How can this be when social welfare rates reduced by a max of 4.2% around €8.50 and C.E. rates have always followed social welfare rates.


New C.E. Rates


----------



## theredfox (11 Jan 2010)

hi Pudds 
im on community employment c e scheme I was cut 12 euro  i thought it was wrong and I would be stopped 8.50


----------



## pudds (12 Jan 2010)

theredfox said:


> hi Pudds
> im on community employment c e scheme I was cut 12 euro  i thought it was wrong and I would be stopped 8.50




After doing a lot of digging around and banging emails, off I finally got the low down on this, another item..... slipped through the budget without mention.

The payment is made up in two parts, the 1st being the basic social welare rate which was cut by 4.1% from €204 to €196. the balance is made up of a training allowance (of sorts) of €24.40 (old rate) and this has been cut by 5.9% bringing it down to €20.00 (new rate)

so new rates are:   €20.00 + €196 = €216.00

Neither my local Fas office, trade union/inou or dept of Enterprise trade and employment could explain this or knew anything about it. 


Its rough at the bottom


----------

